# Copy machine goodies.



## zeusrekning (May 11, 2008)

If any of you guys can ever get ahold of one of these large commercial copying machine jump on it. Here are some pics of the components I salvaged. 
Quite alot of drill rod. And a length of small chain.





AC and DC motors.




Eight solenoids and some electric brakes/clutches.




A stash of gears.




Ball bearings and bronze bushings.





These goodies should come in handy.
Tim


----------



## malcolmt (May 11, 2008)

What a good haul, Well done :bow: :bow: :bow: 
All the best
Malcolm


----------



## Rog02 (May 11, 2008)

Nice haul there Tim!


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 11, 2008)

Nice job! I threw out 2 large laser printers a few years ago. Before i got into this hobby. I really regret it now.

Eric


----------



## PTsideshow (May 11, 2008)

they don't even have to be large ones, as any that does the double side coping will have the drive belts, and a host of electronic gizmos.
They are a great source of parts.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 11, 2008)

The glass platens make very good surface plates or flatting down plates. Don't drop anything heavy on them though.


----------



## lathe nut (May 11, 2008)

zeusrekning, glad to see that someone does what I do, going to get my wife to come the post, she says to me when I get one to tear down that I should just get what I want, all them nice gears,shafts, bearings, just last week a fellow gave me a commercial paper shredder, took three of us to get it in the truck, had two inch shafts, a lot of big bearings, one horse motor, worm gears, I was like a kid in a candy store, glad for U, Cando


----------



## zeusrekning (May 12, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> The glass platens make very good surface plates or flatting down plates. Don't drop anything heavy on them though.


Yes John, Cedge has already recommended this. I had no idea the glass was as thick as it is



			
				lathe nut  said:
			
		

> zeusrekning, glad to see that someone does what I do, going to get my wife to come the post, she says to me when I get one to tear down that I should just get what I want, all them nice gears,shafts, bearings, just last week a fellow gave me a commercial paper shredder, took three of us to get it in the truck, had two inch shafts, a lot of big bearings, one horse motor, worm gears, I was like a kid in a candy store, glad for U, Cando



 :big: I'm like a maget on week old meat when it comes to slavaging goodies ;D . The stuff some people throw away.
Tim


----------



## GrahamC (May 12, 2008)

Old dot matrix printers and even the more modern ink jet printers will have many similar bits and pieces.

And scanners too And don't forget Tape drives and CD/DVD drives and floppy disk drives, and old fax machines - all sorts of bits and pieces and small metric hardware.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## Bogstandard (May 12, 2008)

Tim,

I do this sort of salvage all the time, but there is a problem.

After a while, you end up with boxes of the stuff.

So what I do after it has been reduced to rubble, is sort it into good junk and bad junk.

You have to say to yourself about each part, 'will I ever use it', even a slight doubt on my part and it now goes in the trash. The world won't come to an end if you throw away a piece that you can use five years down the line. A few thousand small pieces 'that will be used eventually', become a rather large storage problem.

A good example are the motors, I have just given away many hundreds of them, It took two people to carry the box. I think I have used maybe three or four in the last five years. I did keep a few choice ones just in case.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (May 12, 2008)

John, I wish I were your neighbor. I am working on my junk collecting problem now but occasionally relapse. It seems as soon as I throw stuff away something comes up where I could use it.
Tim


----------



## dsquire (May 12, 2008)

I think that is a relative of Murphy's law. I too have saved stuff for years, then found it a new home, and next week found a use for it when I no longer had it.

It is amazing how much enjoyment one can get taking various things apart. You also learn how some clutches, brakes, gears etc. work. A whole education in itself. 

Cheers

Don


----------



## Mcgyver (May 12, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> , but there is a problem.
> 
> After a while, you end up with boxes of the stuff.



Isn't that the truth! been there done that have the drawers full of crap to prove it. not worth it imo, waste of time, better off to buy what you need than spend hours filling boxes full of junk you'll never touch...but next machine i come up with, I'll probably do it again


----------



## jgarrett (May 12, 2008)

Yea, but it sure is fun taking stuff apart.. I have a old copy machine just waiting for disecting. I probably throw at least one HP deskjet printer away a week. The newer ones don't have much to salvage.
Julian


----------

